# Anyone Have A Kit/extract Recipe For An Irish/celtic Red



## Samuel Adams (12/4/11)

I have had a look in the RDB and coundn't find anything for an Irish/Celtic red style beer.
Also it seems none of the kit manufacturers do this style.

What sort of ingredients would I use to get the red colour and style taste ?

I'm guessing some steeped grain would be involved.

Cheers


----------



## felten (12/4/11)

are you looking for a kilkenny style clone, or a more flavourful red ale? There's a few of the latter in the DB here and here.

and the irish red style thread here

[edit] And I just realised this is in the kit & extract forum so AG recipes are pretty useless aren't they. :|


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/4/11)

Maybe look at the all grain recipes for an Irish red (it might be listed under ales, and just search through the listings after that). Replace the main (base) grain with the equivalent of extract, and the rest of the grains (spec grains) in small amounts plus hops plus yeast will be the same.

Yeah, you'll likely need to steep. Generally with these beers, they require a good pale base malt, and then you colour it up with some cara-malts.

Like this:

5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (replace with Pale Malt Extract to the required amount)
0.25 kg Weyermann Caraamber 
0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140 
0.1 kg JWM Roast Barley 
40 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 60 mins) 
1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale (if liquid yeasts are an issue, replace with Windsor dry yeast)

Hope this helps

Goomba


----------



## manticle (12/4/11)

Hi,

This is an all grain recipe (not mine) that I have brewed. I have also tasted versions other brewers have brewed and it is delicious.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=709

If you want to go extract, use a pale extract as a substitute for the marris otter malt. If you calculate the base malt as percentages of the total grain bill (base is munich and marris otter) aiming for an OG of around 1050, that will tell you how much to use.

The munich malt would normally be a problem but some american specialty malts are now available in Australia, including munich (http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=8841). 

Then keep the spec malt additions the same and keep the boil gravity approximately 1040 so you can use the same hop additions.

Make sure you use the same yeast.

Total base malt bill is 4.6 kg. Marris otter is roughly 70%, munich 30% so keep those proportions.


----------



## Samuel Adams (12/4/11)

Thanks guys, I'll try to do a extract version of one the the AG recipes.

Yeah I was looking for a red syle in the DB, should've just looked through the ale's.

Will give this a go, cheers


----------



## Braumoasta (12/4/11)

There is a recipe on the Coopers website for an Irish Red Ale:

1.7kg Coopers Australian Pale Ale kit
500g Light Dry Malt Extract
100g Crystal Malt
50g Roasted Barley
Kit yeast or ale yeast of choice

http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guil...h/irish-red-ale

I haven't tried it yet, but I hear that it's pretty good.


----------



## zabond (13/4/11)

My version: 
Coopers pale ale
150g med crystal
100g carapils
100g carroma
500g ldme
300g brewing sugar
saf04 yeast or nottingham
15g challenger hops 15 min boil
20g styrian gold dry hopped into fermentor
all grains steeped 45 min @ 65c
ferm vol 21ltrs @ 18c
very popular amongst freeloaders


----------



## ianh (13/4/11)

Have not done any based on kits but have done lots of extract recipes

For 23 litres

2.8 kg Light Dry Malt extract
0.25 kg Cara Aroma
0.25 Kg Cara Red
22g 9.8%AA Northern Brewer 60mins
0.5 Whirlfloc tablet (10 minutes from end of Boil)
US05 yeast

Need the Cara Red and CaraAroma steeped to give nice red colour, could also add 0.2kg Cara Pils for head and body or another option is to replace some of the Light Dry Malt extract with Wheat dry Malt extract (say up to 0.5kg)

Could replace US05 yeast with 1084 if into liquid yeasts.

Irish red ales don't have flavour and aroma hops so only bittering.

Recipe give OG about 1.051 for a 5% alc beer when kegged.

Good recipe to start the move from Kits to Extracts, involves steeping grains and a single hop addition.


----------



## manticle (13/4/11)

manticle said:


> The munich malt would normally be a problem but some *american specialty malts* are now available in Australia, *including munich * (http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=8841).



I meant american malt extracts, not spcialty malts. Munich is a base and not specific to US.

Too late to edit original post.


----------



## J Grimmer (13/4/11)

there are some fwk available in good home brew stores.


----------



## Samuel Adams (15/4/11)

Thanks for the recipes Braumoasta, Zabond & ianh

I might try the Kit & bits ones first as I'm trying to get good processes down pat before moving on to extract.
I'll be printing out all these recipes for future reference, cheers !


----------

